# Nurgle blood bowl team updated 28/5 finished rotters



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok my WIP nurgle team








warriors
















pestigors
























beast of nurgle
















awaiting zombies for my rotters

all comments welcome


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Very cool. I did something similar....









My stunty team for blood bowl 7's.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent work so far! :good:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers guys, love the stunty team , very cool


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely work so far. Looking forward to seeing your rotters. Nurgle is one of my favourite teams.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent. Some nice conversions there, suitably gross. :grin:


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

loving it, always good to see blood bowl get some luffin every now and then and it seems to be on a steady increase as i seem to be seeing alot more of it mentioned hither and tither.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

They look great, well done!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers all for the comments guys just gotta sort out a shoulder pad and straps for the nurgle beast, then still waiting for the zombies, which hopefully be here Monday .


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok early wip rotters 




































all comments welcome.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

kickboxerdog said:


>


Is that Andre Delambre on the left....? :good:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok so my rotters minus the shoulder pads.

























































all comments welcome.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

They're looking quite diseased. 

Normally I'm not a fan of such drastic asymmetry, but here I think it's generally working for you more than against you. 

The only thing to keep an eye on is some mold lines, so they don't blight your final work.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks, I do like th way they come out just gotta add shoulder pads to the rotters then it spray time after a bit of cleaning up the models in genral


----------

